# North Berwick - West links



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2013)

The moment we arrived at North Berwick and met the clubhouse supervisor Malcolm I knew this course was going to be something special. He explained that we were members for the day and it certainly felt that way.

The first 3 holes start along the beach and anything right is either on the beach or in the sea. Every hole has stunning views and something to talk about. The famous wall first comes into play on the 3rd hole where you drive your ball towards a gap in it and leave a long second shot to the green, no wonder its rated toughest hole on the course! The wall appears again on 13 with it tight against the green leaving a second shot not for the feint hearted. The final 4 holes are magnificent with the tough par 3 â€œRedanâ€ followed by the famous split green on the 16th. The 17th is a long par 4 with a tough second shot over a large ridge. The 18th looks easy but the car park down the right is asking for trouble and the upturned bowl type green in front of the clubhouse has embarrassed many including myself! 

A truly fantastic experience.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2013)

Pictures?  Did you play this today?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			Pictures?  Did you play this today?
		
Click to expand...

Pictures are in the golf pictures section mate. Played it on Monday


----------



## IanG (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it - I'm lucky enough to be a member there as of two months ago with the tortuous 16th green at the foot of my street.  I'm finding it a nice friendly club so far and the course is a gem. 
Ian


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

IanG said:



			Glad you enjoyed it - I'm lucky enough to be a member there as of two months ago with the tortuous 16th green at the foot of my street.  I'm finding it a nice friendly club so far and the course is a gem. 
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracking course to play even though it did mangle me a bit. I had a 9 on eil burn (7th?) after hitting the burn twice  . I was pulling my round together and scraping into decent score territory when i got to the 16th and you can guess what happened i reckon. After paying crazy golf back and forth over the 16th green and ending with a blob and following it with another blob on 17th i was nearly in tears :rofl:

I was on the 18th green safely in two until i got up to the green and found my flaming ball had rolled off!! Another bout of crazy golf ensued which i managed to scrape a point out of luckily.

The course was very friendly though and we were made very very welcome. I would definately go back and not just because i owe them last 3 holes a good pasting


----------



## IanG (Mar 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The course was very friendly though and we were made very very welcome. I would definately go back and not just because i owe them last 3 holes a good pasting 

Click to expand...

Not much pasting goes on at the 16th - I'm alway happy when I can escape with a bogey 5, 17th is a challenging hole, mostly in persuading one's eyes it really is that far to the green. 18th is a lovely relaxed finish if you aim for the pro shop and bump and run one onto the green.   All sounds so easy:lol: - how come I finished 6-6-4 on Sunday


----------



## Wayman (Mar 7, 2013)

played it once great course love to play again 
16th green is great laugh i think


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

IanG said:



			Not much pasting goes on at the 16th - I'm alway happy when I can escape with a bogey 5, 17th is a challenging hole, mostly in persuading one's eyes it really is that far to the green. 18th is a lovely relaxed finish if you aim for the pro shop and bump and run one onto the green.   All sounds so easy:lol: - how come I finished 6-6-4 on Sunday 

Click to expand...

Funnily enough we were sat in bar after watching out for people playing up 18. We only seen one guy but he hit it towards pro shop then bumped it on and made it look easy! I was like damn! thats what you do . I will know for next time!!

Before i play there next time i will be practicing bumping the ball into the bank of greens ready for that 16th too!


----------

